# Adding 1% battery increments.



## Lomar24 (Nov 25, 2011)

I am curious on how you incorporate 1% battery increments. I modified my framework xml to read:


Spoiler





```
<level-list<br />
  xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_0" android:maxLevel="0" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_1" android:maxLevel="1" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_2" android:maxLevel="2" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_3" android:maxLevel="3" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_4" android:maxLevel="4" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_5" android:maxLevel="5" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_6" android:maxLevel="6" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_7" android:maxLevel="7" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_8" android:maxLevel="8" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_9" android:maxLevel="9" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_10" android:maxLevel="10" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_11" android:maxLevel="11" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_12" android:maxLevel="12" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_13" android:maxLevel="13" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_14" android:maxLevel="14" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_15" android:maxLevel="15" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_16" android:maxLevel="16" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_17" android:maxLevel="17" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_18" android:maxLevel="18" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_19" android:maxLevel="19" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_20" android:maxLevel="20" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_21" android:maxLevel="21" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_22" android:maxLevel="22" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_23" android:maxLevel="23" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_24" android:maxLevel="24" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_25" android:maxLevel="25" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_26" android:maxLevel="26" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_27" android:maxLevel="27" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_28" android:maxLevel="28" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_29" android:maxLevel="29" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_30" android:maxLevel="30" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_31" android:maxLevel="31" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_32" android:maxLevel="32" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_33" android:maxLevel="33" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_34" android:maxLevel="34" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_35" android:maxLevel="35" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_36" android:maxLevel="36" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_37" android:maxLevel="37" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_38" android:maxLevel="38" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_39" android:maxLevel="39" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_40" android:maxLevel="40" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_41" android:maxLevel="41" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_42" android:maxLevel="42" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_43" android:maxLevel="43" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_44" android:maxLevel="44" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_45" android:maxLevel="45" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_46" android:maxLevel="46" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_47" android:maxLevel="47" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_48" android:maxLevel="48" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_49" android:maxLevel="49" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_50" android:maxLevel="50" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_51" android:maxLevel="51" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_52" android:maxLevel="52" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_53" android:maxLevel="53" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_54" android:maxLevel="54" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_55" android:maxLevel="55" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_56" android:maxLevel="56" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_57" android:maxLevel="57" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_58" android:maxLevel="58" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_59" android:maxLevel="59" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_60" android:maxLevel="60" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_61" android:maxLevel="61" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_62" android:maxLevel="62" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_63" android:maxLevel="63" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_64" android:maxLevel="64" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_65" android:maxLevel="65" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_66" android:maxLevel="66" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_67" android:maxLevel="67" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_68" android:maxLevel="68" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_69" android:maxLevel="69" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_70" android:maxLevel="70" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_71" android:maxLevel="71" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_72" android:maxLevel="72" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_73" android:maxLevel="73" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_74" android:maxLevel="74" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_75" android:maxLevel="75" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_76" android:maxLevel="76" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_77" android:maxLevel="77" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_78" android:maxLevel="78" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_79" android:maxLevel="79" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_80" android:maxLevel="80" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_81" android:maxLevel="81" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_82" android:maxLevel="82" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_83" android:maxLevel="83" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_84" android:maxLevel="84" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_85" android:maxLevel="85" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_86" android:maxLevel="86" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_87" android:maxLevel="87" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_88" android:maxLevel="88" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_89" android:maxLevel="89" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_90" android:maxLevel="90" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_91" android:maxLevel="91" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_92" android:maxLevel="92" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_93" android:maxLevel="93" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_94" android:maxLevel="94" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_95" android:maxLevel="95" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_96" android:maxLevel="96" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_97" android:maxLevel="97" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_98" android:maxLevel="98" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_99" android:maxLevel="99" /><br />
    <item android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_battery_100" android:maxLevel="100" /><br />
</level-list><br />
```



Is there more to it that I am not getting?


----------

